

How i started with 0 money and and 0 programming. - brack01
http://ilostmyego.wordpress.com/2013/12/11/i-started-with-0-code-and-no-money/

======
visakanv
"Zero to big" \- how big is big? I find it strange that people would choose to
buy from a relatively unknown, unproven store, but I'll accept that it might
be possible.

That said, this strikes me as an odd strategy to celebrate. How successful
could you possibly be from a series of 14-day-free-trial store-hopping?
Respect for hustling, I guess, but it's a bit of a "meh, so?" story.

~~~
brack01
Thanks for commenting first, i loved your honest comment. Well, i mean the
purpose of this article is just to show that even I'm not specialist in the
domain, i or we can still find a way to do something like getting a sum big
enough to pay for free time expenses. But sure lot of things have to improve
and it will be improved.

